# Rhinestone Motorcycle Helmet / Window Decal Material?



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

All my friends have motorcycles and I thought this would be a good group to make things for. Any idea what this rhinestone material is?

I've never seen anything like it..... I attached some pictures:


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The company that has a patent pending on this is Digital Arts Solution. But some folks have used a car wrap material called xpel...and I think had some success. Do a search here for rhinestone decals and there is a long thread on this

Edit....I think there has been some reduction in availability from the manufacturer...might want to check that out


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

And another one jumps in ....another stoner.welcome to rhinestones.read up a lot of info on this here


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I went to my local Harley dealer and opened the package it is like a heavy (10 mil+-) black vinyl (shiny or flat) with a sticky back and a paper backing on it. The stones were set on the vinyl. It looks cheap, and I would never put it on my helmet. They cost 17.95. I am sure you could come up with your own thing and blow them away.




LittleDogy said:


> All my friends have motorcycles and I thought this would be a good group to make things for. Any idea what this rhinestone material is?
> 
> I've never seen anything like it..... I attached some pictures:


----------



## brembrolo (Oct 28, 2010)

Is DAS patenting the whole concept, or just there take on this? I can see where they could patent the special material used for the decal, but how can they patent the whole idea of using rhinestones on a window decal???


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

The two helmets look like they have two different types of products on them??

Brian


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

brembrolo said:


> Is DAS patenting the whole concept, or just there take on this? I can see where they could patent the special material used for the decal, but how can they patent the whole idea of using rhinestones on a window decal???


I believe that DAS is just patenting their material. I know a lot of others are using the Xpel paint protection films to make decals. So it may be hard to patent to whole process, but I am not a lawyer so I could be wrong.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

The difference was shiny black vinyl or flat, everything else was the same from what I could see when I opened the package. If they still have them I can go back and look again for you (need an excuse to go there lol)



My Shirt Connect said:


> The two helmets look like they have two different types of products on them??
> 
> Brian


----------

